# SRAM eTap 12 Speed Front Derailleur Compatibility with 11 Speed Drivetrain?



## bikedoc (May 10, 2020)

I have SRAM eTap 11 speed on a bike and would like to upgrade a 2nd bike to 11 speed eTap. 12 speed is not an option
I plan on purchasing eTap Force 12 speed shifters and the newer version of the eTap Red 11 speed rear derailleur.
I understand that the eTap Force 12 shifters can now be reprogrammed to be compatible with 11 speed derailleurs.
My question is can I use an eTap Force 12 speed front derailleur on this configuration? Will the 12 speed front derailleur
work once I reprogram the shifters? Will it work with an 11 speed chain? 

Thank you


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

bikedoc said:


> I have SRAM eTap 11 speed on a bike and would like to upgrade a 2nd bike to 11 speed eTap. 12 speed is not an option
> I plan on purchasing eTap Force 12 speed shifters and the newer version of the eTap Red 11 speed rear derailleur.
> I understand that the eTap Force 12 shifters can now be reprogrammed to be compatible with 11 speed derailleurs.
> My question is can I use an eTap Force 12 speed front derailleur on this configuration? Will the 12 speed front derailleur
> ...


Did you ever get an answer or give it a try? I am wondering the same thing.


----------

